

We're in a Technological Arms Race with Bears for Our Food - Tiktaalik
http://gizmodo.com/were-in-a-technology-arms-race-with-bears-for-our-food-1682344883

======
psgbg
Awesome. We are destroying their habitats but also are providing a filter to
select the most intelligent an courageous ones from the population and yet we
complain.

You cant blame the bears at all.

It was an interesting read.

